# Can't decide wether to get a tt!



## markyyyyyy (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Am 24 yrs old and have had old bangers the last couple of cars. I am thinking of getting an audi tt Quattro 225 or 180 - not sure which.

I currently have a skoda octavia estate which pushes out 55-60 mpg. I know there will be a big drop in this when changing to a tt.
I want an 02 plate or 03 plate with no more than 85k miles on clock

Are they expensive to run and maintain?
An issues that I should look at before taking the plunge?
Is there much difference in performance between the 180 and 225?

All in all, can you summarise the benefits and negatives that you find as an owner.

Is it worth the plunge?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Welcome to the TTF.. 225 BHP or above every time. 8)

Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns,  *so as I said don't rush into it.*
Hoggy.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i think that is a yes, yes, yes, and yes,, oh and yes..enjoy


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

Any TT will be massively different to the barge you're currently driving and massively less sensible. MK1's are old cars and depending on how unwisely/unlucky you are in choosing yours, you could be in for BIG bills.....Then again, they're fundamentally pretty sound, so take your time, judge each one on its merits and you shouldn't have a bad experience. Personally, I'm a V6er, so no personal experience of the cars you suggest. Others will be better able to advise.
Whatever version you choose, mpg will be dreadful compared to your current ride, but a lot more fun!


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll second what Hoggy says. it's a fantastic car but get the 225. I say this because if you get the 180 you'll regret it later if performance is in the least bit important to you. Then, you also have the opportunity to remap and achieve 260 270 BHP and 400 NM torque ish if you want at a later date.

Economy is about 28 mpg dependent on your driving habits but I'd say that's average. V6 will probably be worse on fuel (a bit) and you can't do much (economically) to increase the power significantly. It isn't expensive to run if you use a specialist and are careful about full service history and condition. Look at it closely and ask yourself if the last owner loved it. If you can say yes and it has full history you ought to be ok.


----------



## dan00001 (Apr 10, 2013)

hey! I am also 24 and ive had my 225 for a few months now and I love it! previous car was a Suzuki swift sport, I cant comment on 180 vs 225 but I know most people will say get the 225, I know I am glad I got the 225! plus I think they look odd with only one exhaust haha! I am averaging around 30mpg which is roughly the same as my swift! its so much fun to put your foot down but Its also so nice and relaxing to drive around at slow speeds whereas I only REALLY enjoyed driving the swift when I was thrashing it hence the similar average mpg even though the swift was smaller/lighter/less power/no turbo! pros: obviously going from a nice car to an absolutely stunning car, the extra power, the low ride is my favourite part of the car, I also love the cabin, and you get plenty of looks from girls is a bonus  cons: the boot is not small infact its probably 3/4 times larger than my swifts was but might be smaller than your estate, the lack of room in the back seats, I find its not actually the lack of leg room that's the problem its the lack of head room! you would literally have to be a midget to fit in the back seats! for you your obviously going to see a major drop in mpg, biggest negative is everytime you hear a ding or a clunk and you pull a funny face and think to yourself: what was that and is it going to be an expensive fix? haha at least I do anyways but touch wood I have not had a single thing go wrong as of yet! I would say as long as it has been looked after and you keep on top of the servicing and maintenance its not going to be any more expensive to run than most other cars and the smile it puts on my face when I get up for work every morning and look out my front window to see it sitting on my drive makes it all worth it anyway! honestly, every single person who ive taken out in the tt has said "I gotta get myself one of these"! I hope this has helped in some way, I really love my TT and I don't think you would be disappointed if you had one yourself! atb, dan.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Just bought a 225, I had a MGZS diesel. Modified to about 140bhp did about 45mpg, so not unlike the skoda. exchanged it for my current 225 plus a wad of fifties  , so now I'm doing about 28mpg I have no back seats, well there is 2 seats in the back, so I'm told but I refuse to call them seats as unless you are 3 ft tall with no legs you aint fitting in.

Do I regret it? HELL NO!

225 all the way, the mpg and insurance isn't much different to the 180, you will only regret getting the diet TT.

Go buy it. Soooo much funz :mrgreen:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just be aware the mk1 TT needs pampering, understanding and attention.  As a standard package its extremely average in the handling and feedback stakes. It can be made into something very special if you wish. Its a special little car. I love mine. Had to invest to make it something i would consider special though. But was really worth it. Just trying to be as honest as possible. Mine is a keeper now. Go for it.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## markyyyyyy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply everyone. If I get a 225 02/03 plate, how much can I expect to pay in the first year for repairs and maintenance?

I think I will go for it - when doing a car inspection with the thought of buying, what are the key things to look for?

Cheers


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Only thing that might stop you is insurance. Get quotes and if you can live with it then definitely get one.

Don't forget to get quotes for 180 / 225 and 3.2 V6- you never know what nice cars you might find when you start looking. I was looking for a 225 but then found a manual 3.2 and it cost only another £20 insurance.

If you are keen enough to bother being on the forum then definitely don't get a 180 as you'll only end up spending ££££ to get more power.

ps do lots of posting then you can get access to the 'for sale' section. There are often some real bargains that have been loved and modded already!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

Got my TT when I was 24, was expecting the whole bad mpg thing but it hit me after a few months, even though it's low mpg.. Poot your foot down it's even lower  and yeh I may have spent thousands on the car like others, and yes it does cut me every time it work on it, but I still want to keep it forever and ever....


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

MichaelAC said:


> I'll second what Hoggy says. it's a fantastic car but get the 225. I say this because if you get the 180 you'll regret it later if performance is in the least bit important to you. Then, you also have the opportunity to remap and achieve 260 270 BHP and 400 NM torque ish if you want at a later date.
> 
> Economy is about 28 mpg dependent on your driving habits but I'd say that's average. V6 will probably be worse on fuel (a bit) and you can't do much (economically) to increase the power significantly. It isn't expensive to run if you use a specialist and are careful about full service history and condition. Look at it closely and ask yourself if the last owner loved it. If you can say yes and it has full history you ought to be ok.


If you only drive in the city with frequent starts and stops don't expect to get more than 23mpg... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Stealth69 (Jun 25, 2012)

Defo get a 225 if you want performance other wise it's all much of a muchness and you could get a 180 and put the twin exhausts on........ just don't get a 180 thinking oooo it's cheaper I'll mod it fast later on... you'll be left upset.

The Car itself will need looking after, remember the age you are looking at is 10yrs old and things will start to go wrong and the bills for these cars can be expensive, I think someone on here had a tag line that says "a cheap TT will be the most expensive car you ever own"

I paid top dollar for mine, FSH, on inspection was all good and after 13months of damn near trouble free ownership BOOM cambelt service due, Power steering rack failed, rear shocks collapsed, drive shaft shat itself, N75 failed, MAF failed...... big bills and a miserable face for me.... until I got back in her!

I love my car, she genuinly is a keeper and struggle to think what I would ever replace her with.

Buy one and enjoy it, just make sure you have some spare funds sitting around somewhere for the unexpected.


----------



## RoonDog28 (Feb 27, 2013)

I recently bought a (2000) Audi TT 225 Quattro... Had a Mini Cooper S and A BMW 120D before and the TT is by far the most enjoyable to drive. I got mine from a really good owner who had basically chesrished the car so all service histroy and receipts were to hand. I've had a full service and the water pump/timing belt done and a few other minor things for piece of mind but am proper stoked with the performance and handling of the car.
I drive 40 miles a day on straight roads and am pushing 30 MPG which I find ok as i do give it a blip every now and then....

Definitely look around as there are a few bad ones out there but there are some fantastic ones with good owners.

Mike


----------

